
You are terrible at predicting the future of technology and your own behavior - stesch
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2014/09/why-would-anybody-buy-an-apple-watch/379969/
======
ianstallings
Spot on. I had a friend _announce_ to everyone just yesterday that he won't be
buying the iPhone 6 and that Apple was past its prime. I just kind of chuckled
to myself. I don't know how many times I've heard that but it started back in
the 80s. I've learned to never think I can predict what people will do when it
comes to Apple products. When the iPad came out I kind of shrugged and thought
it wouldn't do as well as they thought. Within 6 months I was in NYC working
on iPad apps and the thing was selling like ice water on a hot summer day.

Something I learned in poker: Don't project your own thoughts onto others if
you want to predict their actions. It's a method that will never succeed.

